# Local Support Group in CT



## marlag6 (May 23, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I am trying to get a social anxiety support group going in Connecticut. If anyone is interested, please contact me at [email protected]. :thanks


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome marla... 
your username seems familar but I might be mistaken..


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

Hey...I'm from Connecticut also...I don't know of any groups here, but let me know if you find any. Thanks.


----------



## actiontony (May 11, 2005)

*Group is forming in CT!*

Marla,

It was good to get your email and I look forward to talking further. I am posting this in your reply for those that did not see I already posted this further down the page last week. We have a few people already interested. I am heading this up as you know, so I will post this again for others that may be interested and could be a good fit:

Tony
========================
Hi Everyone,

I am trying to start a behavioral group in CT/RI based off Dr. Thomas Richards' Audio Series. 12 - 20 weeks. Meeting time to be determined by group members after we contact each other. Tentatively Sat AM 9-12. The group will have about 8-10 people ( hopefully).

I have completed the audio therapy series and attended the International Group in Phoenix at the Social Anxiety Institute in March 2005. I have had much success with this program, and I am moving forward, and feel I can help others. The group is a key component to augment the tape series.

Needed for admission: Progress on the cognitive audio therapy sessions, ( see: http://socialanxietyinstitute.org ) motivation to overcome social anxiety, a commitment to the group, and a willingness to cooperate in everyone else's progress.

Please don't be scared. This is the frist step to overcoming this at putting these limits behind you. This will be a non threating situation, you will not be forced to do anything you are not comfortable with.

Please contact me for more information at: [email protected]

Tony, 
Southeastern CT 
(Mystic, New London) 
*Anyone within 1 hour, please contact me since we are still deciding on a location.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*lets get a CT group going*

Marla,

i will help you coordinate the CT group.

i think its helpful to meet people with SA and
to hear how they cope with it.

maybe we can meet at a library and then all
go out to dinner or a movie.

David in Enfield

ps. anybody nervous about joining can email
me, i have been in several groups


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*non-specific group*

i think that we are trying to start two different groups.

i was thinking of a non-specific group where people
can go to talk about what helps them. then go have fun
as a group once everybody is comfortable.

people with SA need to loosen up sometimes.

thats what i think :con


----------



## actiontony (May 11, 2005)

*2 groups?*

I am pretty loose and have a lot of friends already. If you are looking for people to hang out with, then that could be a possibility. But I am looking to put a group of people together that are heavily committed to getting over SA completely. Which is entirely possible. The group will be structured and follow a course with a begining, middle and end during the 13 - 20 weeks. That being said it will be fun at times too.

I don't want you to think that all people with SA are too serious. This group is not about ruminating and having a pity party. We will stay focused on moving forward and making progress in a friendly non threatening, environment. I know how to run one of these groups and I am volunteering my time to do so.

Tony


----------



## timoct (Nov 28, 2003)

*CT Group*

I'm looking for a CT group as well, I've listened to the Dr. Richards tapes before, but I think I'm more looking for the non-specific type.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I am very intrigued by the idea of a support group. I think it would be very beneficial to people with difficulty socializing to spend some time with each other, knowing that we're not going to be judged.

There seems to be some interest from other CT members here, but it seems like we all live in different sections of the state so I don't know how convenient it would be. I'm not sure I'd want to drive for an hour to get to it.

Nonethless, put me down as interested.


----------



## uconngrad (May 23, 2005)

*learn*

i think having an anxiety disorder like
SA can only be stamped out onlyby meeting 
good people and taking good meds.

some people dont need meds and use
CBT alone. i found it helpful to socialize 
with other SA people and ask what helped
them. :con

i think its a shock for people to meet people
with SA who are busy socially and have a life.

those are the people to be friends with.
if they can do it, so can you


----------



## actiontony (May 11, 2005)

If anyone is reading this, Marla and ended up meeting in 2005 as a result of this board... and ended up putting together a very successful group of about 8 people that worked together on moving past their SA. Everyone made a lot of progress. After running 2 groups., I handed the leadership over to Marla and took a break for about a year. She has since run 2 more successful groups in the New Haven area and is doing great!. She is also a very good friend of mine as are many of the people that ended up joining our group.

I will be starting another group in this part of that state very soon. ( New London, Mystic, Etc... Southeastern part.. people from RI welcome too!) Probably May or June 2008. I just trying to be sure I have the free time to do it. Sat Mornings are usually the best, but that may depend on the people interested.

If you are interested in finding out more., you can email me at [email protected]

also, please read information at http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org 
We use his this program to run our meetings. I attended an international workshop there for 3 weeks and it helped me tremendously! There is no charge., but I will ask that you have this program. Hopefully you will have used for at least a 6-8 weeks before starting so you will be familiar with the things we will be doing.

This is completely safe. You will not be nervous and others will be just like you. I promise you will make progress, and I will do everything I can to help you remove the limitations from your life.

Tony


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

im about 20 minutes or so from norwich, ct. i would like to attempt a group too. don't know though cuz lately havent gone out alone. some days for me are better than others. besides, knowing that everyone else around me is enduring a similar hell is major motivation. so please let me know too.


----------

